# Rock'n'hill in Croatia



## akan (Mar 17, 2011)

2013-06-16 Velebit Express: Senj-Starigrad (Paklenica) DAN 1. - YouTube
2013-06-17 Velebit Express: Senj-Starigrad (Paklenica) DAN 2. - YouTube
2013-06-18 Velebit Express: Senj-Starigrad (Paklenica) DAN 3. - YouTube
2012-06-02 Juzni Velebit, Vaganski vrh i Sveto brdo biciklom - YouTube
2012-10-06 Sjeverni Velebit, Zavizan - YouTube


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi there, croatians.
Please, help with actual info about bike parks or some goood terrains for enduro|all-m riding in Croatia...

I'm going to visit Zagreb for a month (I hope) and the wuestion is - should I bring my rig with me IF there are some interesting parks or trails to ride?

For now, I don't see any BP in Hrv - Bike Park Locator Map / Worldbikeparks (


----------



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

Not Croatian, but I've found the English language websites to be generally poorly with trails and bike parks in Central/Eastern Europe. If I was going to Zagreb, I'd definitely take my bike - I have a feeling it'll be easier to figure it out when you get there.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

peter85 said:


> it'll be easier to figure it out when you get there.


))
if not than what? another 20 kg of laggage?..
)))
the question is straight and simple - is there any interesting trails, BPs,.. for enduro!


----------



## peter85 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hopefully a bike bag fee isn't going to break the bank for you - if I was going somewhere for a month and I had the option to take my bike, I'd take it. Coming from Warsaw, Zagreb looks like a fantastic place to ride. 

Bottom line is : locals are always riding something and Zagreb is at the beginning of a small mountain chain, so I imagine they're riding something not too bad. You're also not far from the tail end of the Alps in Slovenia, mountains before you hit Dalmatia. I drove through Croatia twice and it's beautiful country.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

peter85 said:


> Hopefully a bike bag fee isn't going to break the bank for you - if I was going somewhere for a month and I had the option to take my bike, I'd take it. Coming from Warsaw, Zagreb looks like a fantastic place to ride.
> 
> Bottom line is : locals are always riding something and Zagreb is at the beginning of a small mountain chain, so I imagine they're riding something not too bad. You're also not far from the tail end of the Alps in Slovenia, mountains before you hit Dalmatia. I drove through Croatia twice and it's beautiful country.


i've been to Croatia few times, each one was almost for whole summer. I was on car, traveled a lot, but never focused on places for MTBing.. Now, I'm going not by car, so if there is not rather interesting trails than I would not take my bike with me..
)

People say there are something nearby Zagreb - 



, well, not bad.

But as far as I found out - no any Bike Park (with Lift) at all on whole Croatia... (


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

ka81ua said:


> But as far as I found out - no any Bike Park (with Lift) at all on whole Croatia... (


Croatia is a bit more about XC tours. But the nature is pretty nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

